# Silk Screen Lettering



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone done any silk screening for applying their lettering? 

This kit allows you to make your own silk screens and then pain through them. The screen acts like a stencil.

http://www.ezscreenprint.com/

I have ordered a kit. I cannot tell how fine lettering I can use yet. Should be a fun experiment though.

Alan in PA


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've done silk screening as a youth on T-Shirts and for posters. One of the disadvantages of silk screening is that if you get up close you can make out the weave of the silk in the finished piece. 
I would do a light screening (if I were using silk screen) and then finish it off with a fine brush so that the screen imprint could be covered. 
But that's just my experience, maybe this kit works better than the silk screens I made.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

You will always see the weave of whatever screen you use on a flat, non-porous surface. With the very inexpensive cost of, either decals or cut vinyl lettering, offered by two of our members, you will get better results. And you won't get ulcers trying to silk screen on a small, uneven surface. 


Cut Vinyl - http://gold.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/index.htm 

Decals - http://gold.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Alan - I also have cut vinyl paint masks available if you are interested.


----------



## Alan Aspinall (Jan 2, 2008)

The silk screen has 200 threads per inch  - meaning 200 dots per inch if there is no bleed through between dots.

I'll let you all know how it turns out!


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

There are many different methods of silk screening.  Currently most trains are pad printed.  This option works on uneven surfaces.  The 200 mesh silk screen is for t-shirts.  if you want to do small lettering you'll need a much finer mesh like 350 or 400.   Also you'll need to make sure you get the right ink (paint). There are special inks for plastics.  Make sure you get an air dry ink and not a flash cure or two-part inks.  T-shirt inks won't stick to plastics.   (If you want to print enamel inks like parking signs you'll need a 185 mesh and then the quality isn't as great - look closely next time you see a parking sign.)  This is probably more than you wanted to know.  If you have any special question feel free to email me.

Scott

3rd generation sign man...


----------

